# SnowBlowers Direct & model selection



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

Any one has any experience with an Ariens from SnowBlowers direct. My local deal is not viewed as very good so thinking of just ordering online. 

I'm down to two models which is probably the hardest part. Platinum 30 SHO or the Deluxe ST30LE. Tempted by the 24 SHO EFI, but everyone seems to be anti EFI.


----------



## .110081 (Sep 16, 2017)

I dont think anyone is anti-EFI.....its just not enough time has passed to show reliability ect. Not to mention alot of dealers don't want to work on them for some reason. Im sure when it proves itself and dealers are more comfortable working on them alot more people will be fans of it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I Am Anti EFI on Snowblowers. A New New Carb Solves Fuel Problems in a Carbuerated Engine and is User Friendly. Any Problems with EFI is a Dealer Repair at Dealer Price....No Thanks! Others Opinions May Vary.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

E.f.i. ? K.i.s.s. ! ;-)


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as Scrounger, except I'm looking at the Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28. Do I save myself about $200 by going with Snow Blowers Direct and have to set it up myself or pay and get it setup by the local dealer?


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

I just received my Hydro pro 28 EFI from snowblowers direct it was between that or the platinum 30 SHO. I ordered on September 23rd and received October 2nd also they offer financing through syncrony financial 3yrs interest free. I was approved in 30 seconds and have a mediocre credit score.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Set it up yourself it's easy took me an hr and I know it was done correctly.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

I think winter is scared now ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe, but I would still buy spare V belts and 3 cans of fluid film or a gallon of FF and a hand pump sprayer to save money as the spray cans are almost $9 plus tax at NAPA or a John Deere dealer.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

What is the contract between Ariens and their dealers and Snowblowers Direct? If you buy from Snowblowers Direct are you guaranteed to be able to get the local Dealers to service them and repair them or can they they refuse to do so? I've no idea.. worth checking how that works though. I can see how the dealers may want to be a bit protectionist to stop everyone short-circuiting their profits. If everyone buys from Snowblowers Direct then the dealers just become glorified repair centers.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Any Ariens dealer will honor warranty services and repairs as a matter of fact they don't make much on sales 90% of their profits are maintenance and repairs.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What could happen (it's happened to me) is that if you did not buy the unit at the dealer, they won't likely give you priority as if you bought it there and may leave you 'at the end of the line'. They have to fix it, yes, but it does not mean 'right away'


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well if the dealers will work on them and if you are confident with the set-up... why not save $200?
I don't know what happens on delivery day... how much time do you have with the truck driver waiting to give everything the visual once over and make sure everything is as it should be and not damaged?
I certainly would want to make sure that the box is factory-sealed and doesn't look like it's been opened and re-sealed and has not been bumped or banged or anything like that.
If it is.. I'd refuse the delivery and have them ship another one. Are you OK being assertive like that? It's your hard-earned cash.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

When I received mine the box had been opened already. I think they inspect it for damage at each point of transfer but I'm not sure. However nothing was damaged and everything was as it should be. As far as your local shop outing you at the end of the list because you didn't buy it from them is absurd I haven't come across that problem but if there are other people ahead of you it's expected your repair would be in order as received.... just my thoughts I'd find a new dealer if you are not happy with them.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

while not a Ariens i did buy my new toro from sbd, everything went smoothly i saved close to 400$ over my local dealers price.R&l carriers came right to my driveway helped me move the skid into my garage on the pallet jack, tip to the driver for that help. 
as to the warranty, by franchise laws dealers can not refuse to make the repair simply because they didn't sell it to you , some may try the put off the nonsale for one they did sell. if they refuse a phone call to the comapny normally ends that problem, 

also i saw one post about buying a spare set of belts and shear pins. that i would say is a most have for any machine, esp. darning a storm. plus they are not a warranty covered item since they are listed WEAR items, stated as such in the warranty fine print,


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

leonz said:


> Maybe, but I would still buy spare V belts and 3 cans of fluid film or a gallon of FF and a hand pump sprayer to save money as the spray cans are almost $9 plus tax at NAPA or a John Deere dealer.



What exactly is fluid film? Is that the spray for the chute.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Scrounger said:


> Any one has any experience with an Ariens from SnowBlowers direct. My local deal is not viewed as very good so thinking of just ordering online.
> 
> I'm down to two models which is probably the hardest part. Platinum 30 SHO or the Deluxe ST30LE. Tempted by the 24 SHO EFI, but everyone seems to be anti EFI.


 
*Dealer or online purchase?* I had a similar question last season. We live in Crested Butte, CO which is 2-3 hours from any dealers. When I purchased a new 32" Honda late last season (December), all dealers in the area were sold out of the Honda model I wanted. Even SnowBlowers direct was sold out. I learned that Honda shuts down manufacturing of snow blowers at some point to begin making lawn mowers. Thus, once current dealer inventory runs out, it can be challenging to find your exact model, though not impossible if you dig. 


Fortunately, I found a dealer (All Sports Honda) in Grand Junction, 3 hours away, who found the unit I wanted in Denver, for me and another customer. Talk about going the extra mile in customer service...The dealer personally picked up two units in Denver and hauled them back to Grand Junction. Even under the circumstances, I still got a reasonable price, but I got what I wanted. In the process, I now have a dealer relationship that I will use for servicing when needed.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought it would be a huge savings online but it's less than $100 to buy local versus online. If it was $200 plus, I would certainly be buying online. 

Matthew


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Scrounger said:


> What exactly is fluid film? Is that the spray for the chute.


Fluid film is manna from heaven when it comes to snow blowers, it is a general spray lubricant made from sheeps wool extracting lanolin from the wool.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

For me to buy from SBD it’s a $199.41 savings, exactly. Our dealers here really don’t want to negotiate at all. And I’ve been to every one in a 100 mile radius.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

Paulie139 said:


> For me to buy from SBD it’s a $199.41 savings, exactly. Our dealers here really don’t want to negotiate at all. And I’ve been to every one in a 100 mile radius.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the Platinum 30 SHO it's exactly $100 difference even with tax.


----------

